# US Cutter LaserPoint 24"Unofficial Stand Assistance



## decalxpress (Dec 27, 2007)

I recently purchased a Laserpoint 24" Vinyl Cutter from US Cutter to serve as a backup to my roland cutter. If you haven't heard already, the stand instructions included with laserpoint are not complete. Trying to use those instructions will be like puzzle solving. To help prevent others from making mistakes during the stand assembly process I created a quick stand assembly flash movie to help. You can view it here: 
standtutorial.swf

note: this is a rough draft of flash movie made in about 5mins without preloaders and may have errors if not loaded fully. If you press "next" in the movie and see distorted image just wait a couple mins and try again, I will fix this (add preloader) and reupload soon.


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

The rubber o-rings where a puzzle for me also, then I realized they stretch around the outside of the stop disks and fall into the grooves . Then slide the stop disks onto the rollers. the o-ring stretched around the outside this way will hold them in in place on the rollers.

Hope this helps.


----------



## uscutter (Apr 7, 2007)

Great job on the tutorial. Do you mind if we point our customers to this? Would you like us to host it on our servers to avoid bandwidth usage?



decalxpress said:


> I recently purchased a Laserpoint 24" Vinyl Cutter from US Cutter to serve as a backup to my roland cutter. If you haven't heard already, the stand instructions included with laserpoint are not complete. Trying to use those instructions will be like puzzle solving. To help prevent others from making mistakes during the stand assembly process I created a quick stand assembly flash movie to help. You can view it here:
> standtutorial.swf
> 
> note: this is a rough draft of flash movie made in about 5mins without preloaders and may have errors if not loaded fully. If you press "next" in the movie and see distorted image just wait a couple mins and try again, I will fix this (add preloader) and reupload soon.


----------



## CuttingEdge (Oct 16, 2007)

I have the table top version and have yet to find information on where the plastic roller assembly would attach to the cutter or doesn't it?


----------



## uscutter (Apr 7, 2007)

CuttingEdge said:


> I have the table top version and have yet to find information on where the plastic roller assembly would attach to the cutter or doesn't it?


It simply sits in back of the cutter and uses the lip of the cutter to stay in place.


----------



## decalxpress (Dec 27, 2007)

uscutter said:


> Great job on the tutorial. Do you mind if we point our customers to this? Would you like us to host it on our servers to avoid bandwidth usage?


Thanks for the feedback. No problem, you can point your customers to the tutorial. You can host it as well.


----------



## canchi (Jun 23, 2008)

how accurate is the laser point on the US cutter?


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

canchi said:


> how accurate is the laser point on the US cutter?


It is accurate enough to use in conjunction with the software to setup the contour, the reg. marks, and then contour cut.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

I wish I would have seen this when I got mine.. One thing to note (however obvious) is to install both legs with the holes for the basket rods up.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

Put me down for another one who has no instructions.

The link to the video is not working from here or their forum either.

It looks like I have the stand together-but the roller assembly in the back is not ligned up right. 

One roller at the end is loose enough to roll, the one closet to the the cutter is too tight, make sense?

Also-the screws to mount the cutter to the stand-do you take out the ruber stoppers? There are not "open" holes to use to mount this thing to the stand.

Any help would be useful. A picture of the bottom of this thing would be worth a thousand words!

Thanks


----------



## sailorpatp (Jun 19, 2008)

Teamwear said:


> Put me down for another one who has no instructions.
> 
> The link to the video is not working from here or their forum either.
> 
> ...


I did that when I put it together too. 
Take it apart.
The uprights have to go the other way.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

I figured it out after about an hour.

I really do like the cutter and glad to own it at a good price-but the money I saved has been wasted in time spent figuring it out and setting it up.

I should have called them when I first had issues with the software-that would have save a lot of time-that is my fault. 

But not having good instructions on the stand is a little troubling. 

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## buggie pilot (Jul 16, 2008)

Just curious what software you using and what the glitch was

The reason I am asking is that I am teaching someone and want to know the problems encountered ....

Thanks 
Pete G


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

We are using the software that came with it. 

The SignBlazer trial is not that difficult. The machine itself likes the serial connection better than the usb-even says so in the book.

When I have outlined text in Corel and imported it in SB the outline is not showing up. I can not get it to show up in Cut Pro either. I must be doing something wrong. 

The Cut Pro looks to be a more robust application. I like being able to launch it from Corel. When we first set it up I had the wrong port settings-then I had the wrong blade offset. When I called C/S they logged into my computer via the web and had it fixed in 2 minutes. 

The port settings seem to be the biggest thing that people seem to get wrong by what I have read on the forums. 

I am actually thinking of buying flexi. SB has crashed a few times on me. Not sure if it is the software or the older desktop that we are using for it. 

They were really helpful.


----------

